# How is the iPhone 6 battery?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm considering upgrading from my iphone 5 but wondering how the battery is lasting on the iphone 6. What is your experience? My sister has an iphone 6 that she got to replace the 4s and seems to think the 6 drains faster. I know with the larger screen than her old one, I would expect it to drain faster. She may have apps running that she doesn't know about also. I guess I would be fine with the battery if it lasted through my day that consists of some usage, but certainly not heavy use each day. I text and maybe talk for short periods. Maybe access the web a few times and some apps. 

Reviews seem to be pretty good on the battery, although they say it doesn't compare to some androids with the larger screens. I've had an Android in the past and like the iPhone better. I'm just trying to get a feel for opinions on the battery life in people who have used it for a while now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My iPhone 6 battery can get through a full day of normal use and be down to 40-50% left. I think that's pretty good. It compares well to my Galaxy S3 with a double-capacity battery installed. 

If I go out geocaching and have two or three apps that continually access the web as well GPS functions, it gets about 5-6 hours before I have to plug it into my external battery pack. I consider this to be better than average.

I'm very happy with it.


Mike


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Mike. That sounds pretty good to me. Sounds like it would easily make it through a normal day and would do well even on a heavily used day. Seems to be very similar to my iphone 5 so it looks like I could expect about the same life. Thanks for responding. Even though I can read lots of reviews by tech reviewers, it's always nice to get opinions of people just using it on a daily basis in their normal lives.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm finding the battery doesn't last quite as long as my 5 did, but I think that's more the case of the larger screen + faster processor + some high end games that really suck down the juice.  In short, I think it's pretty comparable, but your experience will definitely vary with usage.


----------

